# CRITICAL_SERVICE_FAILED after Windows 10 update



## arbutuswd (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello all,

Several days ago, I set my laptop to install a major Windows 10 update (probably not 1607 Build 14393.222, as I don't think that was released yet). I left the computer alone for an hour or so, and when I came back, I saw a message that the update had failed and my system would be rolled back to the previous version. My computer then restarted and immediately got a BSOD with the error CRITICAL_SERVICE_FAILED. This screen now comes up constantly every time I try to boot.

Based on my Googling, it looks like this BSOD shows up when you have missing or corrupted device drivers-- so I'm assuming one (many?) of my drivers got corrupted during the failed update. I've tried the following Automatic Repair options, all of which fail:

System restore
Startup repair
Go back to previous build
Launch recovery environment

Debugging mode
Safe mode (all options)
sfc /scannow in command prompt ("Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation.")
chkdsk /f in command prompt ("Cannot lock current drive.")
The only thing that worked at any point (that I tested) was booting with "driver signature enforcement disabled." This used to get me into Windows consistently, but it didn't keep all the functionality-- the Start menu and taskbar didn't respond; there was no internet connectivity; no Windows apps worked; etc.

The first time I booted in "driver signature enforcement disabled" mode, I got the following error message as soon as Windows started:
_"SynTPAPI.dll is either not designed to run on Windows or it contains an error. Try installing the program again using the original installation media or contact your system administrator or the software vender for support."_
This is a driver for my touchpad. I used another computer to download and transfer a clean copy of this DLL, but it had no effect-- the same error message still popped up. I then uninstalled all drivers for my touchpad. This got rid of the error when I later restarted in "driver signature enforcement disabled" mode, but it didn't fix the problem-- I still get the same BSOD when I'm not using that mode. (And strangely, the touchpad still works.)

Unfortunately, as of now, I can't get into Windows anymore even with driver signature enforcement disabled. It now insists on scanning and repairing drive C:\ before continuing, but the process stops midway through, and the computer reboots back into the BSOD.

SysInfo output:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3317U CPU @ 1.70GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3957 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, 2042 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 430657 MB, Free - 44087 MB; D: Total - 26079 MB, Free - 15512 MB;
Motherboard: LENOVO, Lenovo
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled (<- this is not true, I have an active and registered copy of Avast)​
I'd be happy to hear any ideas you have for diagnosing and fixing what's wrong. I'll reset the PC if needed, but I'm really trying to avoid it... my files are all backed up, but my Windows and MS Office CDs are halfway around the world, and I'm worried I won't be able to recover the programs I need.

Thanks,
arbutuswd


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *version 1607 build 14393.222* update is causing a number of complaints, so you're not alone.
http://news.softpedia.com/news/user...with-windows-10-update-kb3194496-508818.shtml

It installed fine(like all the other updates) in my computers.
I do a "clean" install instead of an "upgrade" install of Windows 10, and I remove most of the unneeded apps it comes with, so that helps a lot in avoiding issues.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

No problems here, but I do have an OEM supplied new Windows 10 machine.


----------



## arbutuswd (Sep 30, 2016)

I first tried to install this update on Sunday the 25th. Not sure if it was a preview version of this build or something else. But either way, how can I diagnose and fix the issues I'm having now?


----------

